# Channelcaster



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

So I have been using Friendcaster for FB and Tweetcaster for Twitter and love both of these apps. I am checking out Channelcaster and was wondering if anyone else is running this app. It is pretty good. Although laggy on 3g but the content is very easy to use.

Here is their site...follow them on twitter and they are looking for more people to beta test

http://onelouder.com/


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Ill give it a go and get back to u.


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

Just signed up, going to start trying it out soon. Sounds pretty cool. Reminiscent of Yahoo's into_it application, with less freezing and FC's.


----------

